# Don't Update the IOS Client App



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Don't Update!
If you want to see other drivers!

You CAN see some other cars, but they are VERY small and I know this area, I KNOW there are more out there than are shown.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

You can't see cars on that screen. Go back to the previous screen.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> View attachment 73370
> 
> 
> Don't Update!
> ...


I dunno, out here in Seattle, the new app showed 25 cars per street corner just like usual.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Hmmm, even the old app wouldn't show more than 8 cars here.


----------



## RideShareVT (Oct 17, 2016)

Drivers! Do...not...update!


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

ShawnsUber said:


> You CAN see some other cars, but they are VERY small and I know this area, I KNOW there are more out there than are shown.


I have the old and new rider apps on two iPhones. Number and location of cars are identical.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes it is. Though in the new app I can't figure out how to move to a different area to see what cars are there.


----------



## RideShareVT (Oct 17, 2016)

Just change the pickup location for the area you want to view.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Such a PITA LOL


----------



## RideShareVT (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, no more easy swiping around in car view God mode.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

On your phone (works on my iPhone), in a browser window, run http://m.uber.com and swipe around to your hearts content.


----------



## RideShareVT (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> On your phone (works on my iPhone), in a browser window, run http://m.uber.com and swipe around to your hearts content.


I feel like an idiot now

Thanks for the link I completely forgot about! Hell thats better than the client app was anyway lol.


----------

